# Cdawall+Fullinfusion+(FIH) THE DON benchmark standoff



## fullinfusion (Mar 12, 2010)

Well boy's and gal's as the thread topic says it's a hardware stand off...

Im going to prefer a 4GHz cpu clock (but bring what ya want)

Gpu is what ever you guys can clock it at.

Test's to run 

3DMark06
3D Vantage
Science Mark Ver 2.0

Now let the pissn match begin 

EDIT: To make it even better, ALL IS WELCOME BUT I INSIST NO NVIDIA GPU'S!!!!

-ANY INTEL 4 CORE 4 THREAD CPU 
-ANY AMD CPU
-ANY ATI 4 & 5 SERIES GPU'S


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmmmm.... interesting.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 12, 2010)

These are my tops scores so far:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

how about superpi 1m?

i have turned off HT so it should be fair i think?


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 12, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> can i get in on this?


Juan your always welcome, now let's get it on!


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> how about superpi 1m?
> 
> i have turned off HT so it should be fair i think?


Na just the marks I posted in #1 K and hey whatever  Let's just compare numbers for the fun of it. I just ran Science Mark 2.0 and got this....






Mark06 is next, than Vantage


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

here is mine a 4ghz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 12, 2010)

Go Don Go!!! Would love to see the "tpu rookie" give em a run for the money.


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 12, 2010)

Mind if I step in?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

a little 06 run with gfx at stock speeds






a little vantage 






now off to 4.1 ghz


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 12, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Mind if I step in?


sure man run it, post it!


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 12, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Go Don Go!!! Would love to see the "tpu rookie" give em a run for the money.


Don the rookie? lmao, He's brighter than we'll ever know 

Nice run Don


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 12, 2010)

okay, when I get up tomorrow I'll get to work on clocking these sob's up!


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 12, 2010)

Mark06 run,


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Don the rookie? lmao, He's brighter than we'll ever know
> 
> Nice run Don



ROFL, that flattering  

but im da rookie in da house 

nice run btw, would love to have my 8threads working haha 

imma do another 06 run in a sec


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2010)

Brad, do a leaderboard bro 

Subscribed.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 12, 2010)

Vantage run


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

oh boy, i just raped your mark 06 there






now a vantage run


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Brad, do a leaderboard bro
> 
> Subscribed.


Na it's going to be a short lived thread.

But if I get more ppl wanting to post I just might start a leader board. 

Show it David and Get Kei involved while your at it lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh boy, i just raped your mark 06 there
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100312/12-03-2010 4.1 06.jpg
> 
> now a vantage run


Sure but you did it with a higher cpu clock 

Now let the games begin lol, and nice marks bro.... I know I cant run the same score at even 4.2GHz but mabey 4.3?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll give it a shot soon.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh boy, i just raped your mark 06 there
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100312/12-03-2010 4.1 06.jpg
> 
> now a vantage run


Don, D/L the newest Version of 3Dmark06 and run it again K


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll give it a shot soon.


Git off MSN and crank it up D


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

i think i have the latest?
DL'ed all test like 5 days ago

well vantage  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sciencemark 4.1 

we are only like 5mhz apart regarding cpu speed, you should be getting more in 06 than me with that 5970 of yours i'd say?


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 12, 2010)

ok Cool Don, I just clocked the cpu mildly hehe, Here's my newest best Mark06 score


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

basterd meh wants 4.2 too

mild oc of the gfx's, wont go further today, its 8 in the morning here and i'm kinda tired now, 

but i will be back tomorrow and hopefully above 4.2


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 12, 2010)

OMG im in! ill be out of work in 12 hours, will turn off hyper threadin and lets get it on! i7-860 2X4890 this gonna be fun my chip will do 4.5ghz ht on never even tried with ht off  my gpus with both do 1ghz core


----------



## Fatal (Mar 12, 2010)

Have never tried this benchmark before wont stand a chance in the other benchmarks heres my Sciencemark 2.0


----------



## cdawall (Mar 12, 2010)

need some more work still...


----------



## FlanK3r (Mar 12, 2010)

*fullinfusion* U can go higher...I got 4200MHz run 3d06 with Air and Phenom x4 965 , set more voltage (1.488V with watter is not too much and for benchmarking) and go up 4300-4350 MHz, i believe u


----------



## cdawall (Mar 12, 2010)

maybe i should install the 4870X2 i have and freaksavior is borrowing....


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 12, 2010)

I would love to join in with this pissing match but my cpu is no overclocker XD

( past 3ghz it starts guzzling down volts like a whore guzzles down **** )

Heh shall just be lurking watching the fun!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 12, 2010)

and i give cdawall's ersion of turbo boost its called tweak the strong cores


----------



## DOM (Mar 12, 2010)

can i post my Science Mark with E8500


----------



## cdawall (Mar 12, 2010)

DOM said:


> can i post my Science Mark with E8500



only if i can do my scores on DICE


----------



## DOM (Mar 12, 2010)

cdawall said:


> only if i can do my scores on DICE



its just on ss phase


----------



## cdawall (Mar 12, 2010)

tweaked a little more


----------



## DOM (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## cdawall (Mar 12, 2010)

why don't the i7's do stream tests?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 12, 2010)

It's an old application. It's probably due to processor detection.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2010)

CDA

WHat RAM is that?  Good timings/clocks


----------



## cdawall (Mar 12, 2010)

DOM said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100312/Untitled275.jpg



http://img.techpowerup.org/090617/scm2 4725.jpg

lol dice and a shitty NB clock


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2010)

Good come back 

this thread is getting good.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good come back
> 
> this thread is getting good.



yes it is and i almost beat that i7 with a dual core AMD 



Chicken Patty said:


> CDA
> 
> WHat RAM is that?  Good timings/clocks



that is some old micron D9JNM its the microcenter special stock is 1333 cas9


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2010)

cdawall said:


> yes it is and i almost beat that i7 with a dual core AMD
> 
> 
> 
> that is some old micron D9JNM its the microcenter special stock is 1333 cas9


gotta love those microns 

how much voltage?


----------



## DOM (Mar 12, 2010)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090617/scm2 4725.jpg
> 
> lol dice and a shitty NB clock



heres my dual core 






by looking at the scores the i7 gets im thinking it should get over 3k if stream would run


----------



## cdawall (Mar 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> gotta love those microns
> 
> how much voltage?



2.1v i think they are sad right now so they will be taking a trip to the freezer for the rest of the day and i will be using 2x1GB of HCH9 in a wintec ampx 1333 cas 9 kit



DOM said:


> heres my dual core
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090529/SM2.0-E8500.jpg
> 
> by looking at the scores the i7 gets im thinking it should get over 3k if stream would run



don't worry i can still play ball i have had one or two AMD chips that clock high


----------



## FlanK3r (Mar 12, 2010)

This is with Cooler MAster Hyper 212 (aircooling)






my batch 0942 EPMW is not the best, with 0944 series and others better think is possible 4300 MHz run with AIR by me


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 12, 2010)

add me to the list ITS ON!


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 12, 2010)

FIH DO you can definately sqeeze more out of that cpu. is the bios the newest on that board?? I'm willing to help anyway I can I know now that I'm in this comp its helping the enemy but I remember being rookie and how much it sucked tryin gettin so close. It's just easier with as many resources as possible


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 12, 2010)

here just a quick run not bad. its weird the cpu gets hotter with only 4 cores enabled than it does with 8


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

thx man, dont know if its the newest bios, will have to check that out later, or tomorrow
but remember its a CO chip, and i was running at 1.4v to get that high

but i appreciate it


----------



## Naekuh (Mar 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> -ANY INTEL 4 CORE 4 THREAD CPU
> -ANY AMD CPU
> -ANY ATI 4 & 5 SERIES GPU'S



*kicking the can*

Can we just say any intel processor? 
Im disqualified because you said 4 core 4 threads.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> *kicking the can*
> 
> Can we just say any intel processor?
> Im disqualified because you said 4 core 4 threads.



Even if you turn HTT off


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

turn off HT bro, under cpu features somewhere


----------



## Naekuh (Mar 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> turn off HT bro, under cpu features somewhere



ROFL it wont matter..

im running 6 cores.

Which is chicken's comment.. im DQ'd in every aspect you look at it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

go sit in your corner then, that would be cheating haha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> go sit in your corner then, that would be cheating haha





You fell for it, classic!


----------



## Naekuh (Mar 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> go sit in your corner then, that would be cheating haha



which is what chicken always says..



mkai... im gonna go twiddle my thumbs in the corner now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> which is what chicken always says..
> 
> 
> 
> mkai... im gonna go twiddle my thumbs in the corner now.



I never say that


----------



## Naekuh (Mar 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I never say that



well everyone who holds an i7 competition always calls me a cheater...  

Even tho cpu-z says i7 on it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

HEY! we can switch CPU's for free, then you're in 



Naekuh said:


> well everyone who holds an i7 competition always calls me a cheater...
> 
> Even tho cpu-z says i7 on it.




life aint fair


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> well everyone who holds an i7 competition always calls me a cheater...
> 
> Even tho cpu-z says i7 on it.



I haven't held any i7 competitions though...


----------



## DOM (Mar 12, 2010)

can you disable to less cores ?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 13, 2010)

DOM said:


> can you disable to less cores ?



if i can use like 2 or 3 cores then he should be able to do that


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 13, 2010)

I'll definitely have some numbers this weekend. I hope it rains so I get some 19c ambients.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 13, 2010)

Working on max it will bench at.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice run J5,

Her CD beat this lol...  Oh and Im as they say clocking mildly


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 13, 2010)

I tried to run your sick ass low timings CD and passed!

Im running this and I must say..... MY LORD!!! this is sick and @ only 2.0v's to the sticks and still cool to the touch \


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 13, 2010)

meh, i want better memory too

cant wait to get my h50, even though it wont be here until may 1. i hope then i'll go beat this thing, might do another run sunday, havent got the time today since i'll be building a rig for a friend in a few hours


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 13, 2010)

Here ya go! I've got more room to go btw, also this is on water.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 13, 2010)

that is NICE considering its a CO


----------



## cdawall (Mar 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Nice run J5,
> 
> Her CD beat this lol...  Oh and Im as they say clocking mildly
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100312/notbadlol.jpg





fullinfusion said:


> I tried to run your sick ass low timings CD and passed!
> 
> Im running this and I must say..... MY LORD!!! this is sick and @ only 2.0v's to the sticks and still cool to the touch \
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100312/lookatme.jpg



don't worry i'll work on it this weekend all ya'll and your water cooling and shit....hmmm i'll figure something out need to get about 4.3ghz on my chip on air somehow....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 13, 2010)

put the rig in a window or doorway and then just open up to the ouside
thats what i do since i only have aircooler and need to keep it cold


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 13, 2010)

cdawall said:


> don't worry i'll work on it this weekend all ya'll and your water cooling and shit....hmmm i'll figure something out need to get about 4.3ghz on my chip on air somehow....



Well H20 ,,, its cheaper and more effective than Dice bro for 24 /7 setup


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's one.... and more will be on the way.....







P18311 - Vantage - i5 750 @3.8 - Diamond ATI HD5870 @ Core 915 - Memory 1250 - Windows 7 Home 64 bit

The bad news is I don't have the CPUID shot with it. I took the pic awhile ago. But I will take  one now and show it here...






If you can let this one slip I will post the other ones when I do them. To confirm the proof 

P.S. I am currently also working on 4 Ghz. I am very close to getting it stable as soon as I do I will run all of these tests again! Happy benching everyone!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 13, 2010)

it isnt the 3dmark thread, so i dont think there is any requirements besides the few benchmarks you should rund

and then just post the original picture, cant freakin see what it says in cpu-z etc hah


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> it isnt the 3dmark thread, so i dont think there is any requirements besides the few benchmarks you should rund
> 
> and then just post the original picture, cant freakin see what it says in cpu-z etc hah



Got Yah Thanks 

Anyway here is Science mark.....






This one was done though @

i5 750@ 3.8 - Daimond ATI HD 5870 @ 900/1300 - Windows 7 Home 64 bit. 

Had some other variables giving me a lower score here .... So I am going to have to re run later for my sanity!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 13, 2010)

Trying to get 4.4GHz... being stubborn.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 13, 2010)

^^


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 13, 2010)

Meh, this board doesn't like 220bclk or 21 multi. 4.4GHz will boot, but can't get it to run any benches, it won't even validate. 4.38GHz will validate, but won't run benches. Lets see what 4.33GHz does. Very nice jelly, turbo is doing you proud! Wish my setup liked 21x, takes a crap at anything above 209bclk which is a shame! I need more PCH voltage but the P7P55D Deluxe is capped at a measly 1.15v.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 13, 2010)

Right on your heels jelly!


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 13, 2010)

That sucks, I got lucky with an amazing CPU and without a doubt, in my opinion, the best motherboard for overclocking that doesn't cost $400.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 13, 2010)

you have the regular sli board?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 13, 2010)

The 3x SLI is a fantastic x58 board. When I had my x58 rig I went with an ASUS P6T Del v2. I'm an ASUS man, board got me to 4.4GHz on air. There are many boards better than the "almighty" Classified(s).


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 13, 2010)

i dont consider the classified an almighty board, i think its overrated and mainly a e-peen board.

but i wouldnt mind having one, just wont pay the price


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 13, 2010)

I have the "SLI", which oddly enough has the X58 chip and not the NF200, so it does in fact support Crossfire as well. Although, there isn't a single thing that says so on the box.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 13, 2010)

well my SLI LE also supports CF, and so does bothe the classy's


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 13, 2010)

4.36GHz - 218x20. 






Ugh, so close to you jelly!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 13, 2010)

crazy stuff^^


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 13, 2010)

4.38GHz Run. 






Where's my cookie!? 
Ok.... 4.4GHz time... might be awhile.


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 13, 2010)

Damnit! My scores only got lower as I went higher, 4.6Ghz yielded a 2726. I'll keep trying.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2010)

I wonder how my i7 will do in sciencemark?   It can bench at 4.7 GHz no HT, and 4624 MHz with HT on.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 13, 2010)

OK, I'm done. I feel bad for my cpu and board, lol

4.4GHz run!


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i dont consider the classified an almighty board, i think its overrated and mainly a e-peen board.
> 
> but i wouldnt mind having one, just wont pay the price



My E-Peen is HUGE 





getting ready to pull out some scores, had to make some popcorn and get some soda


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 13, 2010)

Hah! I'm anxiously waiting everyones scores! I like Sciencemark cause I know theres no way I could run 3dmark06 at 4.4GHz, hah. I could try..


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 13, 2010)

wait, wasnt it dead that board?

w'ere doomed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2010)

About time Juan, you've been quite lately


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wait, wasnt it dead that board?
> 
> w'ere doomed



Yes we are, assassin's here. 

I'm gonna try and run 3dmark06, wonder if ill break 20k with the 5770.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wait, wasnt it dead that board?
> 
> w'ere doomed



I got it replaced and up and running, just having some small problems getting it ready 

So we use HT off and anything goes on the cpu right ?


----------



## HammerON (Mar 13, 2010)

I would like to play but no Nvidia cards allowed
Still fun to watch though~


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, sciencemark doesnt exactly use the video card. I think you're safe posting sciencemark results hammer.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Well boy's and gal's as the thread topic says it's a hardware stand off...
> 
> Im going to prefer a 4GHz cpu clock (but bring what ya want)
> 
> ...



OP says no


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 13, 2010)

Ah dang...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 13, 2010)

How things looking jelly?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 13, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> I got it replaced and up and running, just having some small problems getting it ready
> 
> So we use HT off and anything goes on the cpu right ?



yep just get rid of HT and beat it


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 13, 2010)

Gets to the second test in 3dmark06 and crashes. Dang it. I'm sure 4.38GHz will be doable... reboooootinggggg


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 13, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> How things looking jelly?



I'm just running it over and over again after slight adjustments trying to figure out what it likes and doesn't. Gonna take me some time though.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 13, 2010)

Here are my clocks so far


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 13, 2010)

Gosh dang it. I need to get 21 to work! Nice Assassin! At least I'm 2nd, for now.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks guys 
A little better but i still need to work on my timings


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm gonna hit the bed fellas. Very nice Assassin! Once I get 21x figured out hopefully I can break the 2800 mark. I think my main issue might be the PCH voltage being capped at 1.15v. Oh well.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 13, 2010)

Is dice allowed?

My 5770 is prepped and waiting for some action. If its not allowed ill do stock air cooling.
My 920 has a hard time hitting 4.5ghz HT 3d stable but i think its the temps holding it back.


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm comin for you Assassin:


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 13, 2010)

I eat jelly for breakfast 

I'm pushing this system past its breaking point on water


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2010)

Juan, that setup has alot more left, clock it!


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 13, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> I eat jelly for breakfast
> 
> I'm pushing this system past its breaking point on water



In that case I'll push my breaking point past yours!


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Juan, that setup has alot more left, clock it!



Something like this ? 








jellyrole said:


> In that case I'll push my breaking point past yours!



Good luck hitting 5ghz  lol


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 13, 2010)

rgr tht


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 13, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> rgr tht



what clocks you hitting right now ?


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 13, 2010)

4.7 havent tried higher


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 13, 2010)

Haha, you guys are insane! Such awesome clocks!

Heres my addition for the morning, some temps. 






I'm gonna stop at 4.4GHz as that seems to be the most my board wants to allow. Without being able to use 21x, I'm pretty much stuck at 4.4.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Well H20 ,,, its cheaper and more effective than Dice bro for 24 /7 setup



nah i'm going phase



(FIH) The Don said:


> put the rig in a window or doorway and then just open up to the ouside
> thats what i do since i only have aircooler and need to keep it cold



it 70F outside here...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 13, 2010)

Man, I forgot how fun overclocking the crap out of hardware was. It really has been a while since I had a good OC/bench session, last nite was fun. Hopefully I will have enough soon for my AMD rig, still saving.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 13, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Man, I forgot how fun overclocking the crap out of hardware was. It really has been a while since I had a good OC/bench session, last nite was fun. Hopefully I will have enough soon for my AMD rig, still saving.



thats not bad i have the money in my account for the phase change i want.....and i really want it  have to resist ordering it until i take my trip to south dakota next week


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 13, 2010)

^^^ I'd find out the address you will be relocated to and have it shipped there, that way its ready when you arrive. 

3DMark06 time.

First run... shooting for a 4.4GHz run







4.2GHz CPU / 1050MHz Memory 6-9-6-24
Single 5770 at 1000MHz Core / 1300MHz Memory

20K should be doable.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 13, 2010)

Getting ready to do some 06 runs myself johnny 
just a little teaser for now 
4.6ghz
5770 Stock





http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/9370/2897.png


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 13, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> Getting ready to do some 06 runs myself johnny
> just a little teaser for now
> 4.6ghz
> 5770 Stock
> http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/3743/17771.png



I'm interested in the tri-fire results assassin.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 13, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> I'm interested in the tri-fire results assassin.



I'm going to put 1 of the 5770 under dice , then ill add the other 2 in for some testing 

Trying to get past 4.6ghz on water (single 120 rad) but i get lock ups on cpu test 

will do CF when i hit 4.7ghz 3d stable tho


----------



## Naekuh (Mar 13, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> My E-Peen is HUGE



Mines bigger...  






Oh wait i meant to say my platform is bigger.  

My vantage and 3dmarks are both 30k btw.  

2 more weeks til i get fermi!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm gonna get my damn 4.4GHz 3Dmark06 run in.






Preparing.


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 13, 2010)

Good luck to you johnny! Hey Assassin, I wanna see what your temps are looking like!


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 13, 2010)

This is my 24/7 clocks with everything running in background(61 processes)

3DMark06= 27734
3D Vantage= 26900
Science Mark Ver 2.0=2498.44


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 14, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> This is my 24/7 clocks with everything running in background(61 processes)
> 
> 3DMark06= 27734
> 3D Vantage= 26900
> ...



can you get bigger ss ?


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 14, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> can you get bigger ss ?



They were big...TPU auto resized them.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 14, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> They were big...TPU auto resized them.



use this http://imageshack.us/ and set the size for 1280x1024 (19inch monitor)


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 14, 2010)

nice score jelly


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, you gonna top me?


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 14, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Thanks, you gonna top me?



working on it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2010)

Juan you should easily be able to top that bro, you still have the same CPU you had before?

Good run jelly, does this benchmark benefit from HTT or you just turned it off to clock higher?


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm not sure. The OP said to disable HTT so I don't know how much better it would be, I do know that I can clock higher with it off.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> I'm not sure. The OP said to disable HTT so I don't know how much better it would be, I do know that I can clock higher with it off.



OH that's right, I had forgotten about that


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Juan you should easily be able to top that bro, you still have the same CPU you had before?
> 
> Good run jelly, does this benchmark benefit from HTT or you just turned it off to clock higher?



I sold it and got another one


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 14, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> http://i40.tinypic.com/2bpn4y.png





jellyrole said:


> Thanks, you gonna top me?



Trying to catch your score


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 14, 2010)

Trying again for bigger SS.
3DMark06= 27734
3D Vantage= 26900
Science Mark Ver 2.0=2498.44

















I think it is scaling the pics this time.


----------



## Naekuh (Mar 14, 2010)

HA u cheated..

it was 4 core 4 threads... you need to disable HT.   

otherwise someone look the other way while i post 6 cores 12threads..


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 14, 2010)

lol, it didn't matter though cuz he didn't beat our scores. Why are his scores so low at that speed?


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 14, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> lol, it didn't matter though cuz he didn't beat our scores. Why are his scores so low at that speed?



ScienceMark doesnt seem to use all the cores 

I ran the same speed with HT on and Off and it had little affect on the score. You really need to push the MHZ on it


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 15, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> lol, it didn't matter though cuz he didn't beat our scores. Why are his scores so low at that speed?



I'm gonna guess its because DRDNA is clocked at 4.2GHz using 21x200 instead of 210x20, not all four are at 4.2GHz.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 15, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> HA u cheated..
> 
> it was 4 core 4 threads... you need to disable HT.
> 
> otherwise someone look the other way while i post 6 cores 12threads..



Damn...sorry about that. I will repost that SM2 score when I get home from work.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 15, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> I'm gonna guess its because DRDNA is clocked at 4.2GHz using 21x200 instead of 210x20, not all four are at 4.2GHz.



Thats correct.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 15, 2010)

here e go. was starting to get angry getting this cpu bench stable with only 4 threads is A LOY harder than 8 threads.I have no idea why but it is. but finally did it! 4.2GHZ baby.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 15, 2010)

woot! heres my 3d06 run:
26667 3dmarks
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13467104

4.2GHZ 4 threads




3dmark vantage:
20292 3dmarks
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1995222

dont have the SS yet but the orb link has the date and all info needed maybe update the first post with the standing and placeholders??? Also DON what are you doing to get the cpu stable without hyperthreading?? mine seems less stable.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 16, 2010)

i was using eleet to push bclk and got this sweet speed lol





CPU-Z @ 5.9ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1077398

HAHAHA look at the multi


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 16, 2010)

ROFL 

27x on a 920


----------



## Binge (Mar 16, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> I'm gonna guess its because DRDNA is clocked at 4.2GHz using 21x200 instead of 210x20, not all four are at 4.2GHz.



no no no sir, x21 multi applies to all cores.  Turbo on one core is x22 for the 920.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2010)

Pfffftt, you need to clock higher Juan, that's no where near what my i7 does.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 16, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> i was using eleet to push bclk and got this sweet speed lol
> http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/5666/57335715.png
> 
> CPU-Z @ 5.9ghz
> ...



imma beat you tonight, will hit 25ghz without sweating


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Pfffftt, you need to clock higher Juan, that's no where near what my i7 does.



i have to put this under dice, I'm going to pick up a Mo-Ra 2 Extreme once i get some money because this single 120 isn't cutting it anymore 
Hopefully i get some tax money 



(FIH) The Don said:


> imma beat you tonight, will hit 25ghz without sweating


I will get 25.1 LOL


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 16, 2010)

Binge said:


> no no no sir, x21 multi applies to all cores.  Turbo on one core is x22 for the 920.



Doh? Really?


----------



## Naekuh (Mar 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> imma beat you tonight, will hit 25ghz without sweating



ROFL.... 



Assassin48 said:


> I will get 25.1 LOL



Meh.. if my 975 system was still up.. id get 26ghz!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 16, 2010)

bummer, mine wont go past 24.9


----------



## Naekuh (Mar 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> bummer, mine wont go past 24.9



well you could always cheat and add 2 more cores.  

ummm 4.4ghz x 6 = 26.4!!


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 16, 2010)

here it is for now


----------



## Naekuh (Mar 17, 2010)

man.... u making me want to join in the competition.

Hey assasin.. seeing how your on 7... do you see a program in accessories called snipping tool? 
It looks like a red oval with a pair of scissors in the middle. 
Or you can type it in the search box and it should come out. 

You can use that program to snip out sections instead of doing the old fashion print screen / paste method ur using.


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 17, 2010)

Still have ya beat, was waiting for you to post a higher score!


----------



## Binge (Mar 17, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Doh? Really?



Really really


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 17, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> man.... u making me want to join in the competition.
> 
> Hey assasin.. seeing how your on 7... do you see a program in accessories called snipping tool?
> It looks like a red oval with a pair of scissors in the middle.
> ...



I know what your talking about Naekuh, but I want to represent OCA 
#1 Benching Team in the USA and #9 in the World 


jellyrole said:


> Still have ya beat, was waiting for you to post a higher score!
> 
> http://i41.tinypic.com/2i7bsl3.png



I knew it ! lol

Guess i have to bring it harder 

nice score


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks, I'm sure you already know this but I have more for you as well when you beat that one and maybe even the next one.

Wanna send your im info in a pm?


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 19, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Thanks, I'm sure you already know this but I have more for you as well when you beat that one and maybe even the next one.
> 
> Wanna send your im info in a pm?



i wont be submitting anything till next week when i get my new rad, then expect some sick scores


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 19, 2010)

Binge said:


> Really really



Really 

imma do some benching tonight, its been a while


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 19, 2010)

where's Fullfusion ?

Its his thread but i haven't seen him post anything recently


----------



## Naekuh (Mar 19, 2010)

*running away really fast*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 19, 2010)

@#¤%*¤! ^^


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 19, 2010)

Damn! Nice score!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 2, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> where's Fullfusion ?
> 
> Its his thread but i haven't seen him post anything recently


Man just been busy working.... I been looking at all the scores and how am I to compete against some of ya lol..... hmmmm mabey an X6 might do it


----------



## cdawall (Apr 2, 2010)

Can I use phase? And my 555?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 2, 2010)

i  dont mind,


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 2, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Can I use phase? And my 555?


Like you need to ask CD! 

Hell ya !!!!  

Let's see some numbers bro!

would ya bless us with some pix?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 23, 2010)

hello Don the man... ready?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 23, 2010)

don in settings select render and set to triliniar and x4aa


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

sup, just set the i7 to no HT and 3.4 ghz 

and im running it in a sec


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sup, just set the i7 to no HT and 3.4 ghz
> 
> and im running it in a sec


cool Im just upping the Pci-E slot up from 100 to 105MHz see ya back here soon.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

why do you do that? 






slight oc on the core


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh because on a Amd Rig I can hehe lol
 hey I ran a mark and renamed it, it didnt register where I saved it... be back in 5 with my marks


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

suuuuure i can do that on mine too i think, i think ive seen it in the bios somewhere, 

DOH


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> suuuuure i can do that on mine too i think, i think ive seen it in the bios somewhere,
> 
> DOH


hey do me a favor and show ccc so I can see the clocks or use the tpu GPU-Z program to show ok.
brb with a scrennie bro.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

sure, from now on 






875 on the core, getting there, just need to find the sweet spot, it stays at 50c +-

im gonna give this one a try too http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1791/Stone_Giant_DX11_Demo.html

another dx11 bench might as well try whatever dx11 we can find right?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 23, 2010)

That Bench is a waste of time bro dont waste your time....

Well using your screen rez and everything the same stock settings I was able to come up with this score... 








turn windowed mode off that's affecting your marks bro.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

Bitch

it really kicks some ass that fucker

imma turn of that windowed thing,


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> Bitch
> 
> it really kicks some ass that fucker
> 
> imma turn of that windowed thing,



You know where dinner hang's bro lol, hey whats the highest you can run the rez in 16:9 mode?

can you do 1920x1080? if not tell me the highest you can run and I'll match ya.... if you run higher I can always hook up to the 56" led Dlp bro


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

haha

it didnt help that much 






uhm 1680x1050 16:10 i think 
1600x900 16:9 is the best i can do in 16:9


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 23, 2010)

this is Identical settings but I cranked up Tessellation to Extreme.

bot bad hey?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> haha
> 
> it didnt help that much
> 
> ...



1600x900 16:9 you got it.... going to run it now on the 1st setting, tess normal


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

dammit, 

i just ran the 1680x1050


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 23, 2010)

I ran at what you can and look at this! 






man I can't wait till the 10.4 cats come out


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 23, 2010)

time to up the MHz hehe


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

my monitor dont support that res 

1440x900


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> my monitor dont support that res
> 
> 1440x900
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100423/hv 2.0 3.4 875 v3.jpg



done, running it now


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 23, 2010)

A few clicks on the thank's button goes a long way Don lol, here look at this.....








going to run the same but tess on Extreme 

ah shit this run was 4.1GHz on the cpu core's.... better run the same now and post back your marks.

sorry i didn't mention it at the top of this post


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

lol its not fair with that card, you're raping me


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lol its not fair with that card, you're raping me


Haha bend over Biotch and worship the power of GOD the (5970) !!! jj mate but hey I noticed we are running different res, you call it, and i'll run it.... do it quick as Im itching to play...
is it 1440x900 or what?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

no 1680x1050, but if you cant do that then its 1440x900

and imma fire up with HT and 3.8 ghz, then i have some moar power, i cant push it more on the gfx atm

so now its cpu time

hope its okay with you


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> no 1680x1050, but if you cant do that then its 1440x900
> 
> and imma fire up with HT and 3.8 ghz, then i have some moar power, i cant push it more on the gfx atm
> 
> ...


giver it all bro....    it's all good and I can run the rez you listed..... 1680x1050 tess extreme?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

cool bro

uhm tesselation? where do i change that?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

whoa 

that extreme thing almost killed my card


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> cool bro
> 
> uhm tesselation? where do i change that?


look at my pix.... It shows on the opening screen.... tess is set to normal.... i run it on max ( extreme) cool?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

found it


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 23, 2010)

just ran Vantage....


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 23, 2010)

sorry I missed the core pix, it was this....


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 23, 2010)

Bro Im off to play Dirt 2 to get some better rig's to drive.... It's been a blast and let's have the pissn match tomorrow... it's gotta be 06:30am there now hey? get some sleep and we shall see ya later..... I'll hit ya up on MSN when I'm good to go OK?....

Have a great morning bro,

Brad


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

yeah you go race a bit

just did a vantage 






something fucked up on the core speed, imma cranck it up to 875 again and see what happends

well, i aint sleeping yet, my daily rythm is turned around so i wont be sleeping for 2-3 hours but its 7.30 am here


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

better


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2010)

I need to get my x6 I don't like getting beat already got the 890gx


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 24, 2010)

cdawall said:


> I need to get my x6 I don't like getting beat already got the 890gx


lol we know, you told every one already.,,, still waiting on you to kick some numbers at us chris


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 24, 2010)

best stock cpu setting Mark06 score with cpu cranked.... next is same cpu setting but higher gpu volts and core+memory clocks


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 24, 2010)

over clocked gpu.... didn't make much of a difference, i guess I'm going higher...... Don you don't wanna play?






sorry forgot to add the mark06 shot.... you can see in the pix a score from Canada  showing 24058 thats me....


----------



## cdawall (Apr 24, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> lol we know, you told every one already.,,, still waiting on you to kick some numbers at us chris



What numbers do you want off my poor little ecs?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 24, 2010)

cdawall said:


> What numbers do you want off my poor little ecs?



Dont play dumb, you know this thread is for you


----------



## cdawall (Apr 24, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Dont play dumb, you know this thread is for you



Ok just give me until the 28th I should have ram and a x6 hopefully I can get them on the phase and on air spme


----------



## TONYSALEM (Apr 24, 2010)

Will post some others later this evening!! Nice scores from everyone.. that 5970 is sick!

I5 750 @ 4.0  /   2x 4870X2'S


----------



## fullinfusion (May 9, 2010)

just got highest Vantage score.... Im running an X6 1090T with a shitty crosshairIII formula bios....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 9, 2010)

woot, havent they released a good one yet?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> woot, havent they released a good one yet?


nope, just got a new bios friday... this is my last post till the CH4 comes in..


----------



## fullinfusion (May 19, 2010)

whene has CD been?

A wall again? 

Newest Vantage score... 1090T CH4 pumped some what mildly


----------



## GSquadron (May 19, 2010)

So this means that core i5 750 is better than phenom II X6 1090T (T_T)


----------



## fullinfusion (May 19, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> So this means that core i5 750 is better than phenom II X6 1090T (T_T)


And you show me how the i5 750 is better than this settup?
Mildly more and still cool cpu temps...
haha NOPE!!!
I just ran a pussy mark06.... best run yet lol 






going to run Vantage next..


----------



## GSquadron (May 19, 2010)

Ahhahahaha 1 point ahead 
Well now i am happy that x6 amd beats that core i5 750


----------



## fullinfusion (May 19, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Ahhahahaha 1 point ahead
> Well now i am happy that x6 amd beats that core i5 750


What are you going on about mate?

You mean clock for clock the x6 beats the I7 not !5 

Note= sorry I missed your post showing one more point in scoring


----------



## GSquadron (May 19, 2010)

Well i am just seeing the Tonysalem score in 3DMark 06 vs fullinfusion (you) score in 3DMark 06


----------



## TONYSALEM (May 19, 2010)

Not really a comparison as the x6 is clocked way higher than the 750.. Also if your looking at overall scores.. Different cards change scores.. The new AMD x6 is a great chip for the $ No doubt in that as your scores and clocks are sweet! But i am an Intel guy and i wouldn't change it for nothing.. 

Nice scores btw.. Gonna do some water here in the next month or so.. then the fun begins..

** How are the temps on the x6 @ 4.4? What cooling if i may ask?


----------



## FlanK3r (May 19, 2010)

nice runs, it will be hard with my air 1090T get 4400 3dmark run


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2010)

Well, since all the compilers are on purposely done to handicap AMD, god knows how good the X6 really is.  It could be a wayyy better chip than the i7 and we don't even know.  I have a i7 because It's a heck of a cruncher/bencher.  But my main rig is a AMD, X6 on the way as well.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 19, 2010)

TONYSALEM said:


> Not really a comparison as the x6 is clocked way higher than the 750.. Also if your looking at overall scores.. Different cards change scores.. The new AMD x6 is a great chip for the $ No doubt in that as your scores and clocks are sweet! But i am an Intel guy and i wouldn't change it for nothing..
> 
> Nice scores btw.. Gonna do some water here in the next month or so.. then the fun begins..
> 
> ** How are the temps on the x6 @ 4.4? What cooling if i may ask?


I wouldn't change Amd  for nothing neither 
thanks...

temps run around 43C under stress.... 

Im usind a V1 Dtek fusion block.. 120.2 rad.. xs-pc rez with swiftech mp350 mounted below the rez...


----------



## cdawall (May 19, 2010)

Don't worry I'm still alive dealing with vehicle issues and 4 missing wisdom teeth


----------



## kenkickr (May 19, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Don't worry I'm still alive dealing with vehicle issues and 4 missing wisdom teeth



Hope you get better my friend.  I guess I need to throw some scores on here to show off the 1055T


----------



## GSquadron (May 19, 2010)

Looks like you all guys need some sempron show off now...


----------



## fullinfusion (May 19, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> Hope you get better my friend.  I guess I need to throw some scores on here to show off the 1055T


Giver Ken!! 
lets see what the non black can do


----------



## fullinfusion (May 20, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Don't worry I'm still alive dealing with vehicle issues and 4 missing wisdom teeth


the only thing I'm worried about is you missing Wisdom lol

I knew Id draw ya out from the shadows 

hope ya feel better soon mate


----------



## fullinfusion (May 20, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> So this means that core i5 750 is better than phenom II X6 1090T (T_T)


no look at the cpu scores on both test's, the 1090T kicks ass...

notice Tonysalem is running 2 4870x2's?

Im running a single 5970


----------



## GSquadron (May 20, 2010)

Yeah, now i got it


----------



## kenkickr (May 20, 2010)

Sorry I didn't get them up last night Full.  We had a almost 3hr band practice last night and I really needed to work on my friends system so it stops stinking up my house(toxic stale cig smell).


----------



## fullinfusion (May 21, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> Sorry I didn't get them up last night Full.  We had a almost 3hr band practice last night and I really needed to work on my friends system so it stops stinking up my house(toxic stale cig smell).


No problem Ken, but Im still looking forward to some marks...

And if any body else with an x6 wanna show some marks your more than welcome to contribute


----------



## xBruce88x (May 21, 2010)

hmm.. if i didn't have stock cooling i'd post my athlon II x4, i don't think it matters if i have an nvidia card for science mark does it?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 21, 2010)

xBruce88x said:


> hmm.. if i didn't have stock cooling i'd post my athlon II x4, i don't think it matters if i have an nvidia card for science mark does it?



na just run it as is


----------



## xBruce88x (May 21, 2010)

ok i didn't run any of the others since my nvidia card might throw em off, but here's sci mark.










had to split my desktop screen into 2 files b/c of resizing


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 21, 2010)

add me to the list bro's


----------



## douglatins (May 21, 2010)

That gpuz screen is epic. I mean how mixed up can that become


----------



## GSquadron (May 21, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> add me to the list bro's
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100521/vantageOC.jpg



Ati Radeon HD GTX 470??????


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 21, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Ati Radeon HD GTX 470??????



yes the latest collaboration between ATI and Nvidia


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yes the latest collaboration between ATI and Nvidia


----------



## xBruce88x (May 21, 2010)

yet the drop-down box lists it as an "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470"


----------



## fullinfusion (May 22, 2010)

best yet Mark06 score


----------



## Zubasa (May 22, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> add me to the list bro's
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100521/vantageOC.jpg


Dude, if you are going to use a nVidia GPU, at lease shut down gpu physx in Vantage


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2010)

Zubasa said:


> Dude, if you are going to use a nVidia GPU, at lease shut down gpu physx in Vantage



Lol, I think he meant it as a joke.

Joking aside, here's a start at my 24/7 settings. IE8, Steam, virus scan.. everything is running in the background.


----------

